# 2021 Winter Pen Blank Swap



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, it's about time to start the 2021 winter pen blank swap. I've already got the box ready to go. I know some people may be interested but don't have the 100 posts. Sign ups will be cut off at 7 pm EST on January 15. That will give people time to get the posts and sign up.

If your not familiar with a pen blank swap basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.

Here's some simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.

1. Use a USPS small flat rate box of 20 WOOD blanks or hybrid blanks (wood/acrylic).

2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a few bucks.

3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.

4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.

5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.

6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, _*please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.*_

7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._

8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.

9. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.

10. Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient. If you aren't going to follow along closely or get the box and not get it back out quickly, please don't sign up.

I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

*IN---*

@Maverick
@T. Ben
@kazuma78
@Mike Hill
@Barb
@rob3232
@Bean_counter
@Mr. Peet
@jasonb
@Lou Currier
@Wildthings
@Bob Ireland
@Tony
@trc65
@Rocking RP
@CWS 
@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

I'm in! Pens or pen blanks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Blanks. Thanks Rob. I had it right in the post but not the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I am only WATCHING this year and maybe making a comment or three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Its only a blank swap. C'mon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> I am only WATCHING this year and maybe making a comment or three.


Garry if I can be *in *so can you!!! C'mon man I need some aspen burl to add to my hoard!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Oh and I'm going to comment quite a few times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

I'm already out because of my avatar, but the comment on time is too positive. USPS small flatrate 2-3 day mail has been taking 5-7 days to deliver. So 20 participants, times 5 days = 100 days, so 3 months might sound more real. Just in time for Easter... But with 5, a month would work. I hope more join in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> Garry if I can be *in *so can you!!! C'mon man I need some aspen burl to add to my hoard!


That's only if Garry sends the box to you directly, if it comes to me first ain't no way you're getting aspen burl!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

C'mon Mark. I know you can change your avatar just for a little bit. I just copied and pasted the rules. Hopefully the mail delivery will get better as it goes. You know you want to!


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> That's only if Garry sends the box to you directly, if it comes to me first ain't no way you're getting aspen burl!


There is no emoticon 

 for "KISS IT"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm already out because of my avatar, but the comment on time is too positive. USPS small flatrate 2-3 day mail has been taking 5-7 days to deliver. So 20 participants, times 5 days = 100 days, so 3 months might sound more real. Just in time for Easter... But with 5, a month would work. I hope more join in.



Mark, if you remember, I gave you that avatar. No one has that on wb. That one was saved from the old software. So, technically, you can participate....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> C'mon Mark. I know you can change your avatar just for a little bit. I just copied and pasted the rules. Hopefully the mail delivery will get better as it goes. You know you want to!



Well, maybe I could use

 as an avatar. My issue is hybrids, don't have any, don't make any and trying to match value would be a real challenge in some ways. So 20 blanks, would that be 3/4" square by 6" long or just a bit shorter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Wildthings said:


> There is no emoticon View attachment 199421 for "KISS IT"


I probably shouldn't have said anything and revealed my strategy to make lists of things everybody says they want and then take them when the box gets to me. That way I can hold them hostage and double my take with trades after the exchange is done!

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

3/4 square. I think its 5 1/4 or 5 3/8 to fit the sfrb. You wouldn't HAVE to do a hybrid. As long as its worth the same or more. We know you have something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter

I’m in Eric

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 3/4 square. I think its 5 1/4 or 5 3/8 to fit the sfrb. You wouldn't HAVE to do a hybrid. As long as its worth the same or more. We know you have something



I'm in with some PM help from you helping me value those exchanged.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You're asking the wrong person to value anything. You know more than I do.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Bean_counter you were in whether you liked it or not. Same as @Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Fine, I'm in!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I highly recommend having a rule of no straight grain blanks. 
Don't pull out a Desert ironwood burl and put back African Blackwood thinking it's on par....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang. I was starting out with a whole box of ABW. Guess I'll have to repack it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

I didn’t have enough posts last time. I guess I can play now. I’m in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Will there be hole drilling service provided?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Maverick said:


> I didn’t have enough posts last time. I guess I can play now. I’m in.
> 
> View attachment 199439


Same here,count me in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Drat about the value. My plan was to take the curly koa and leave.......well......SPF......That sounds exotic doesn't it. Or I can leave some of the Yellawood. Friends of mine do his marketing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Drat about the value. My plan was to take the curly koa and leave.......well......SPF......That sounds exotic doesn't it. Or I can leave some of the Yellawood. Friends of mine do his marketing.



I've seen several pens made of stabilized MDF / OSB that looked great....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Garry if I can be *in *so can you!!! C'mon man I need some aspen burl to add to my hoard!


I need some aspen burl, believe me!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> I need some aspen burl, believe me!!


Wellllll then....join in you may get some!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peet said:


> I've seen several pens made of stabilized MDF / OSB that looked great....


Last pen swap I did, one of the pens I did was out of LVL. Turned out better than I would have thought.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Last pen swap I did, one of the pens I did was out of LVL. Turned out better than I would have thought.



I assume you meant the OSB (oriented strand board) section of the LVL?


----------



## Mike Hill

Actually no Oriented Strand in LVL - PSL sorta. LVL is just laminated veneer - like plywood, but with thicker and more layers to build up into essentially a beam. OSL and Parallam are different stuff and pretty cool, don't see much around here - guess pricier. The Parallam is particularly cool because a darker glue is often used. Looking for some to make some funky knife scales from.


----------



## kazuma78

I'm in

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

I'm in as well :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Bump!


----------



## Barb

I’m in :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Everyone in so far....

*IN---*
@trc65
@jasonb
@rob3232
@Mike Hill
@Wildthings
@Bean_counter
@Mr. Peet
@Tony
@T. Ben
@Maverick
@kazuma78
@Bob Ireland
@Barb
@Lou Currier
@Rocking RP

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Everyone in so far....
> 
> *IN---*
> @trc65
> @jasonb
> @rob3232
> @Mike Hill
> @Wildthings
> @Bean_counter
> @Mr. Peet
> @Tony
> @T. Ben
> @Maverick
> @kazuma78
> @Bob Ireland
> @Barb



I assume you should start the mailing process now to get the ball rolling. We could also go off the list you started, implying I'd get from Beaner and then send to Tony? Sound sensible?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hmmm...


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike Hill said:


> Last pen swap I did, one of the pens I did was out of LVL. Turned out better than I would have thought.


Yep, and here it is...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

@Lou Currier Wants in on this....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Where's @Lou Currier been? Oh Lou!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou says to put em on the list. He'll check in tomorrow. He's under the weather at the moment resting up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

He's in

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> He's in


Right on. Thanks.


----------



## Rocking RP

I’m in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Eric Rorabaugh I'm here and thanks for letting me jump in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> I highly recommend having a rule of no straight grain blanks.
> Don't pull out a Desert ironwood burl and put back African Blackwood thinking it's on par....


But what if you have something that may be straight grain but not seen often

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78

Lou Currier said:


> But what if you have something that may be straight grain but not seen often


I would say straight grain would be ok if there is color variation and its a rare wood. I guess just using best judgment should be fine for most of us.


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> But what if you have something that may be straight grain but not seen often



Not my show....ask the new boss. @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> But what if you have something that may be straight grain but not seen often



That is what many of us have. So if you can't add a straight grained rare exotic, just ship an un-changed box to the next person. That was my thought when the straight grained control was advised.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sorry guys, been a loooonnnnng day. Supposed to been home 5 hours ago. Most of everyone in this swap has been through one before. PLEASE use your best judgment on this. A lot of guys quit joining these because they would get not so good of blanks and they would put VERY good in. If it happens again and I run one later, I will not allow that person in another one. So please, think about what you take out and what you replace it with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So if it's straight grain, it needs to be RARE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just a few more hours before the sign up ends. C'mon people. Let's get signed up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Cutting up some blanks right now. Be back in a bit with the list.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ok well here's the list...

@Maverick
@T. Ben
@kazuma78
@Mike Hill
@Barb
@rob3232
@Bean_counter
@Mr. Peet
@jasonb
@Lou Currier
@Wildthings
@Bob Ireland
@Tony
@trc65
@Rocking RP
@Eric Rorabaugh 
I'll get the box out to Maverick on Tuesday since Monday is a holiday. Start messaging who is after you and get their address so we can move this along. Please try and have a quick turn when you receive the box.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

Just out of curiosity, I jotted down everybodies State in order. This little box is going to have more than a few thousand miles on it before it is done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Lou Currier wasn't it you that used to do the map on these?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It was. Would you like to do it again there @Lou Currier?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You'd think the little Texan would step up and do it but nooooo...he won't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I could never do as good a job as Lou, I'll leave it to the pro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

You'll notice I intentionally didn't mention the word "m*p" in my post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It was. Would you like to do it again there @Lou Currier?


The Map will be forthcoming

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

I am the first stop. Package is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The first box was sent out on the 19th. Should be there today or tomorrow


----------



## Lou Currier

The journey begins...what better map to use for 2021 than a virus map complete with spores 

We begin the trek from the backwoods of Virginia to the hustle and bustle of the LA suburbs.

Fun fact: Within the Los Angeles coroner’s office is a gift shop... I wonder what one would buy there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Tony

I sure have missed these Lou!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Missed Lou in general

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Missed Lou in general


Been a struggle

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> The journey begins...what better map to use for 2021 than a virus map complete with spores
> 
> We begin the trek from the backwoods of Virginia to the hustle and bustle of the LA suburbs.
> 
> Fun fact: Within the Los Angeles coroner’s office is a gift shop... I wonder what one would buy there
> 
> View attachment 200757



I bought a hat...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick

Lou Currier said:


> Fun fact: Within the Los Angeles coroner’s office is a gift shop... I wonder what one would buy there


 
For the discerning body bag collector:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

I just read last night the gift shop closed permanently in Dec 2019.


----------



## Lou Currier

Maverick said:


> I just read last night the gift shop closed permanently in Dec 2019.


Drats!!! Must have been because all their customers were dying

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, it's about time to start the 2021 winter pen blank swap. I've already got the box ready to go. I know some people may be interested but don't have the 100 posts. Sign ups will be cut off at 7 pm EST on January 15. That will give people time to get the posts and sign up.
> 
> If your not familiar with a pen blank swap basically, the first guy in line fills a box and mails it to the next guy. The next guy takes what he wants from the box, replaces the items with some of his own and sends it on to the next guy. The last guy in line sends it back to the first guy and that completes the circle and ends the pass.
> 
> Here's some simple rules to keep it fair for everyone participating.
> 
> 1. Use a USPS small flat rate box of 20 WOOD blanks or hybrid blanks (wood/acrylic).
> 
> 2. Participants should live in the Continental U.S., Alaska or Hawaii to keep the costs to a minimum for shipping purposes. I don't feel it would be fair for one or two folks to have to pay international shipping while the rest of us are paying a few bucks.
> 
> 3. Members must have at least 100 posts, be able to post pictures, and you need a picture as your avatar to participate. I really dislike the cheesey stock avatars, and this let's us know you're able to upload a picture as well.
> 
> 4. When you receive your package, you must post an in focus and clear picture of the contents.
> Please do not post pics of the contents that you ship to the next guy, only what you received.
> 
> 5. Take as few or as many blanks as you like but you must replace with the same number of blanks so there is always 20 blanks going to the next person.
> 
> 6. The blanks you add to the box must be of at least equal value to the blanks you take out. Now, I don't expect anyone to set down and research blank value or anything. Just don't remove a higher end burl or something similar and toss in a plain maple blank. Remember, your posting a pic of the contents that you receive and the next guy is going to post pics of the box when he/she gets it, so we will know what you took out and what you put in. This is suppose to be fun, _*please don't ruin it by using this to get rid of your junk. The blanks you add need to be something you would want to receive or would buy.*_
> 
> 7. _The blanks should be labeled with their ID to the best of your knowledge. Not all of us are wood I.D. guru's just yet!! And please, no more than 2 of one species._
> 
> 8. When the final list is posted, Start a conversation with the person you will be sending the box to and ask for their shipping address. Please do this before you receive the box so that when you do get it, you can get it shipped back out in a timely fashion. If we run into a problem with someone not responding to the conversation's, we'll just skip them and move on to the next person.
> 
> 9. Anything involving this box pass including the pics of the contents you receive should be posted to this thread. Please don't start a new thread to post your pics. We don't want to clutter the site when it can all be contained here.
> 
> 10. Those involved in this pass, pay attention to your PM's and stay tuned to this thread for pics as it makes its way across the country and back a few times!! This could take about a month or so to get through everyone so be patient. If you aren't going to follow along closely or get the box and not get it back out quickly, please don't sign up.
> 
> I think that just about covers the rules. If you think I have missed something, please let me know. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> *IN---*
> @trc65
> @jasonb
> @rob3232
> @Mike Hill
> @Wildthings
> @Bean_counter
> @Mr. Peet
> @Tony
> @T. Ben
> @Maverick
> @kazuma78
> @Bob Ireland
> @Barb


I am in

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

CWS said:


> I am in


It's already started. I guess I could put you in in front of me but.....you may have to throw in a couple of those sweet curly ovangkol pot call blanks I got from you before.  PM @Rocking RP and give him your address so he can send the box to you. Then we'll finish it off when you send to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Well, the package was supposed to be delivered today, but just checked the latest update:

*January 21, 2021, 8:44 pm*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
ROANOKE VA DISTRIBUTION CENTER 

At this rate, maybe it will be time for Eric to send it back to me in 2022.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

WTH! I had a notification it would be delivered today too! Stoopid postal service

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

They are INSANELY slow right now. I'm dying of anticipation to see some pics of the blanks in this swap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

May have to do a virtual exchange. Eric posts a photo of what he sent, Maverick blacks out the ones he wants in the photo and then Photoshop in the ones he added, then sends a picture to, ...........

And here, just to save everybody time, I'll just do this to myself.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Maverick

Got a text that it is out for delivery, so hopefully we will have our first pic later today. Keeping fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hopefully.....


----------



## Maverick

Drum roll please ......................

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Maverick

Beautiful blanks Eric. Now the tough part......choosing what I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78

Mmm, digging a lot of those! Hoping a couple make it to my pick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Great bunch to start the trade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Very cool. You set the bar really high!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. Now that is a great bunch to start this off. Well done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick

The blanks are on their way to Troy in MN. (at least they left my front porch)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Maverick

Just for giggles and grins, here is the latest tracking info

*January 25, 2021, 9:32 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
CITY OF INDUSTRY CA DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item arrived at our CITY OF INDUSTRY CA DISTRIBUTION CENTER origin facility on January 25, 2021 at 9:32 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

Expected delivery
*January 29, 08:00PM*


I started to say let's place bets on the over/under, but figured no one in their right mind would bet on the under.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65

We could start a pool to guess which distribution center holds the box for the most days as the box transits the country.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick

trc65 said:


> We could start a pool to guess which distribution center holds the box for the most days as the box transits the country.


For all I know it is still at the CA distribution center......’The item is currently in transit to the destination’ could simply mean someone picked it off the conveyor belt and walked it 5 feet to a pallet for wrapping and transporting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Well it made it to the Minneapolis, MN Distribution Center at 3:18 AM my time this morning. So at least it is in the right State.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's already started. I guess I could put you in in front of me but.....you may have to throw in a couple of those sweet curly ovangkol pot call blanks I got from you before.  PM @Rocking RP and give him your address so he can send the box to you. Then we'll finish it off when you send to me.


ok thanks


----------



## Lou Currier

Late is better than nothing...the box is on the move again...somewhere, hopefully in the US 

Without further delay... The box is headed for the state of Minnesota and it should be noted that Minnesota has over 3 times more white-tailed deer than college students…Maybe not many go to college because they perhaps can be found at one of Minnesota's many craft breweries that sell enough beer annually to pay for the entire state to stream Netflix for over 2 years

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Mike Hill

You do them curves with a French curve?


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> You do them curves with a French curve?


With a Lou curve

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> it should be noted that Minnesota has over 3 times more white-tailed deer than college students…Ma*ybe not many go to college because they perhaps can be found at one of Minnesota's many craft breweries* that sell enough beer annually to pay for the entire state to stream Netflix for over 2 years


Are you talking about the deer or the students

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> Are you talking about the deer or the students


Good question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Well miracles still happen. Package was delivered this morning.....one day ahead of schedule. Kudos to the postal service.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## T. Ben

Wooohooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Movin' along!


----------



## T. Ben

Ok,I’ve got a small problem here,I was going through my blanks and found two nice burl blanks,problem is I have no idea what they are and haven’t been able to find who I got them from. What should I do?


----------



## kazuma78

Post a pic for id!


----------



## T. Ben

kazuma78 said:


> Post a pic for id!


Let’s give it a shot. I do have something else for the swap,but would like one other blank. Maybe someone will recognize the a-30. Top two pics are one blank,last two another.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## kazuma78

Pretty sure thats amboyna


----------



## T. Ben

kazuma78 said:


> Pretty sure thats amboyna


Which one? The first two pics are one blank the last two are another. I’ll edit the post.


----------



## rob3232

@phinds and @Mr. Peet We needs some derails for a couple of days. Any help

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

rob3232 said:


> @phinds and @Mr. Peet We needs some derails for a couple of days. Any help


I can’t get the quality pic they require!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

They both look like amboyna to me. Throw them in! Someone will absolutely scoop up 1 or both! You left me that b&w ebony right?


----------



## T. Ben

kazuma78 said:


> They both look like amboyna to me. Throw them in! Someone will absolutely scoop up 1 or both! You left me that b&w ebony right? ;)


If i don't get any differing id's ill go with amboyna with a ? on it. I was thinking about that one,the wife liked that one to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rob3232 said:


> @phinds and @Mr. Peet We needs some derails for a couple of days. Any help



Day ben rippen da rails up frm da ole Adirandack track above Moosehead tord Placid. Gona B rails 2 trails.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Mystery burl 1 and 2. They are burl, so by definition they are desirable in a blank swap. Just my thoughts from the peanut gallery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78

I'm just harassing you, take what you want! I've been thinking about buying some B&W ebony anyways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just say k"not oak" burl


----------



## T. Ben

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just say k"not oak" burl


K


----------



## Wildthings

@Eric Rorabaugh Eric can you put post #60 (shipping order) in the first post so we don't have to try to locate it each time we wonder who's next

or a capable moderator

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

^Madrone Burl


T. Ben said:


> Let’s give it a shot. I do have something else for the swap,but would like one other blank. Maybe someone will recognize the a-30. Top two pics are one blank,last two another.
> 
> View attachment 201358
> 
> View attachment 201359
> 
> View attachment 201360
> 
> View attachment 201361



Did someone say derail, derail, derail- at your service . ^Madrone Burl and your welcome  Oh and I’ve already used up a “lifeline” by  a friend.......I better be right or u are out of luck! I don’t think you want to go through the ringer with @phinds at the Wood ID page do you? 
Have that sandpaper handy just in case and make sure you have a variety of grits cause he wants to see every tiny pore, parenchyma, details, etc. Make sure you have good lighting and take a very good “focused” photo. Then you better crop those photo’s because he doesn’t want to see white or black background as it takes away from the subject. Ask me how I know? Ah don’t, you’ll find out soon enough! It’s a “rite of passage”. Fair warning and that burl must smell like rotten strawberries!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wildthings said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh Eric can you put post #60 (shipping order) in the first post so we don't have to try to locate it each time we wonder who's next
> 
> or a capable moderator


Done. By an incapable mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh Eric can you put post #60 (shipping order) in the first post so we don't have to try to locate it each time we wonder who's next
> 
> or a capable moderator



Wat are you fussing about? You're retired, what else does you have to do?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Unkown burl written on one and not oak burl on the other one,my apologies i will do better on keeping track of and labeling what i buy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

After a glitch in the profile mapping, here is the updated map 3.1, a short jaunt to the buckeye state...

It would be good to know that while in Ohio it is illegal to fish for whales on a Sunday… not that there’s any place to do that. Well, at least you can fish for them every other day of the week, but if you do decide to try and catch a whale while in Ohio, you need not worry because, by state law, no one may be arrested on a Sunday or on the Fourth of July, which is totally awesome and definitely not enforced.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## T. Ben

Lou Currier said:


> And with that, the next travel map....we leave the cold white north and head to the border of Texas.
> 
> _Where does it make sense to see a Chihuahua drinking a margarita? Only in El Paso, of course _
> View attachment 201385
> Oh! and for @Don Ratcliff ...once the chihuahua is done drinking her margarita she will give the Hawaiian Islands a golden shower


Lou it’s going to ohio. At least that’s the address I was givin.


----------



## T. Ben

Mailed out this morning.


----------



## kazuma78

T. Ben said:


> Lou it’s going to ohio. At least that’s the address I was givin.


Yeah, I can't figure out how to update my location on the site. I haven't lived in El paso in 5 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

kazuma78 said:


> Yeah, I can't figure out how to update my location on the site. I haven't lived in El paso in 5 years


Now I have to go and redo everything...I know a good Mod who can change that for you. Where in OH???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

kazuma78 said:


> Yeah, I can't figure out how to update my location on the site. I haven't lived in El paso in 5 years


@ripjack13 is the Guru with the map.

Edit: I guess you're talking about changing your profile info, not the map. I don't know how to do that either, maybe Marc does.


----------



## Lou Currier

@kazuma78 go to your profile, select the about tab and scroll down to edit your location. The map thing might be different and you would need to ask @ripjack13 about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @kazuma78 go to your profile, select the about tab and scroll down to edit your location. The map thing might be different and you would need to ask @ripjack13 about that.
> 
> View attachment 201387


Are you on a PC Lou? I tried that but couldn't do it on my phone.


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Are you on a PC Lou? I tried that but couldn't do it on my phone.


Yes, it was a PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

You can change it here on the phone under account details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

What was I saying about "a capable moderator"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kazuma78

Lou Currier said:


> Now I have to go and redo everything...I know a good Mod who can change that for you. Where in OH???


Woodville, OH

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The swap map 3.0 has been updated above...enjoy.

If anyone else has an issue with their location noted on their profile please message me...thanks


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> The swap map 3.0 has been updated above...enjoy.
> 
> If anyone else has an issue with their location noted on their profile please message me...thanks


I have a question Lou, if I may interrupt these proceedings for a moment. I realize I'm not on the mainland so this may be a silly question for those of you who are but When did the great lakes start stocking whales and why is it sitting in Ontario?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a question Lou, if I may interrupt these proceedings for a moment. I realize I'm not on the mainland so this may be a silly question for those of you who are but When did the great lakes start stocking whales and why is it sitting in Ontario?


...Since I decided that Ohioans need some whales so they can break the law on sunday

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> ...Since I decided that Ohioans need some whales so they can break the law on sunday


Got it, makes perfect sense. You decided from Florida that Ohio needed a whale in Canada for the purpose of shenanigans and rule breaking on a particular day of the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> After a glitch in the profile mapping, here is the updated map 3.1, a short jaunt to the buckeye state...
> 
> It would be good to know that while in Ohio it is illegal to fish for whales on a Sunday… not that there’s any place to do that. Well, at least you can fish for them every other day of the week, but if you do decide to try and catch a whale while in Ohio, you need not worry because, by state law, no one may be arrested on a Sunday or on the Fourth of July, which is totally awesome and definitely not enforced.
> 
> View attachment 201389



So Lou, wife asked if this was hijacked from a corona covid site? I said naaa. Then she got fired up and said, the darkest spots are the highest covid infection locations, also the highest use of face mask conformity and just by chance the highest density of non-republican voters. 

Not to worry, sent her upstairs, its been an hour and sounds like things have calmed down...(I hope)

On the flip, your tracking routes look normal for USPS deficiency, I mean efficiency.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got it, makes perfect sense. You decided from Florida that Ohio needed a whale in Canada for the purpose of shenanigans and rule breaking on a particular day of the week.


Yup...about sums it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Do not tell her she was right.....



Lou Currier said:


> The journey begins...what better map to use for 2021 than a virus map complete with spores
> 
> We begin the trek from the backwoods of Virginia to the hustle and bustle of the LA suburbs.
> 
> Fun fact: Within the Los Angeles coroner’s office is a gift shop... I wonder what one would buy there
> 
> View attachment 200757





Mr. Peet said:


> So Lou, wife asked if this was hijacked from a corona covid site? I said naaa. Then she got fired up and said, the darkest spots are the highest covid infection locations, also the highest use of face mask conformity and just by chance the highest density of non-republican voters.
> 
> Not to worry, sent her upstairs, its been an hour and sounds like things have calmed down...(I hope)
> 
> On the flip, your tracking routes look normal for USPS deficiency, I mean efficiency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got it, makes perfect sense. You decided from Florida that Ohio needed a whale in Canada for the purpose of shenanigans and rule breaking on a particular day of the week.


You might watch out around the coast of that there island your floating on...you might find some of those flying monkeys that are associated with the wicked witch of the west polluting the Hawaiian waters

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Awful quiet in here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yes it is. Unlike past ones. All of WB is quiet today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

So, which Post Office is holding the box hostage?


----------



## Maverick

trc65 said:


> So, which Post Office is holding the box hostage?


Exactly.....we need answers


----------



## T. Ben

My fault,the last time I looked it was on schedule.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78

Toledo! Home of Tony Pacos Hungarian hotdogs, made world famous by MASH's very own Corporal Maxwell Clinger

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Maverick

Sooooooooooooo, it went to Detroit then to Toledo and then BACK to Detroit?!?!?!? hmmmm, interesting journey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Maverick said:


> Sooooooooooooo, it went to Detroit then to Toledo and then BACK to Detroit?!?!?!? hmmmm, interesting journey


NEVER try to apply logic to the USPS. haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Maverick said:


> Sooooooooooooo, it went to Detroit then to Toledo and then BACK to Detroit?!?!?!? hmmmm, interesting journey


Just wait, I have a feeling that this is just the beginning of the craziness this box will see.....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

Mr. Peet said:


> So Lou, wife asked if this was hijacked from a corona covid site? I said naaa. Then she got fired up and said, the darkest spots are the highest covid infection locations, also the highest use of face mask conformity and just by chance the highest density of non-republican voters.
> 
> Not to worry, sent her upstairs, its been an hour and sounds like things have calmed down...(I hope)
> 
> On the flip, your tracking routes look normal for USPS deficiency, I mean efficiency.


Kevin once scolded me for a political statement on Wood Barter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

I got it! Got home really late last night so didn't have time to photo, but I will today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kazuma78

Here is what I found when I opened the box!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Well after bouncing between Michigan and Ohio, the box finally landed and will soon be off to the now, infamous site of the Christmas day bombing...

We all know that Nashville is famous for country music but Hmm….where did Maxwell House get that famous saying, “Good to the last drop”


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> Well after bouncing between Michigan and Ohio, the box finally landed and will soon be off to the now, infamous site of the Christmas day bombing...
> 
> We all know that Nashville is famous for country music but Hmm….where did Maxwell House get that famous saying, “Good to the last drop”
> View attachment 202138



I believe it was taken from General Sherman Maxwell's biography when describing the quality, dedication and performance of his ground force army in hand to hand combat, "Good to the last drop."


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> I believe it was taken from General Sherman Maxwell's biography when describing the quality, dedication and performance of his ground force army in hand to hand combat, "Good to the last drop."


Try again


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> Try again


Wasn't it a line in Sweeney Todd?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Actually no Oriented Strand in LVL - PSL sorta. LVL is just laminated veneer - like plywood, but with thicker and more layers to build up into essentially a beam. OSL and Parallam are different stuff and pretty cool, don't see much around here - guess pricier. The Parallam is particularly cool because a darker glue is often used. Looking for some to make some funky knife scales from.


Will keep an eye out. We are always trimming beams at work.


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> where did Maxwell House get that famous saying, “Good to the last drop


I think a couple of buddies were sitting around drinking a cup of Maxwell when one claimed "Good to the last drop" At that point Andy said to Ted by golly I think you're right!!


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> I think a couple of buddies were sitting around drinking a cup of Maxwell when one claimed "Good to the last drop" At that point Andy said to Ted by golly I think you're right!!


By golly I think you have it  ...but Ted who


----------



## Wildthings

That would be Mr. Roosevelt. Him and Mr. Jackson sitting around the fire chewing the fat at the Hermitage slugging down the Maxwell house


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, do I have it all wrong, it thought it was about when...............................well come to think about it - it probably wasn't and we shouldn't go there!..........But with that being said, and keeping in mind that Little Mikey's mind sometimes, just sometimes tends to walk a little on the weird side - I can't keep from thinking about all the shot towers of the world when I hear it. Have also been corresponding with a bada.. AirBorne Chaplain, based in the white hinterlands that the package is traveling to next. He says that about voluntarily bailing out of perfectly good aircraft - good to the last drop!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

we're four passes in and only 9 pages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I can't help but notice that on the Official map of the trade, where the routes intersect is within 50 miles of me. And yet, here I sit waiting for my turn.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> I can't help but notice that on the Official map of the trade, where the routes intersect is within 50 miles of me. And yet, here I sit waiting for my turn.....


In previous swaps the box flew right over my house numerous times before finally arriving here. I find that pretty cool to watch the entire journey of the box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Maverick

I don't think it will be within 1500 miles of me again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

At the end of this let’s figure air mileage.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Great idea. I think we'll need a big calculator....


Gdurfey said:


> At the end of this let’s figure air mileage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Have I missed anything or has the box been sent along for the next leg  Inquiring mind want to know


----------



## kazuma78

It's on the way basically. Its in my car labled and taped- I intended to ship it out today, but spent the day putting out fires at work, so I didn't make it to the P.O. I'll definitely send it tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@kazuma78

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## kazuma78

It's coming! My business doubled in size overnight February 1st, so I've been super busy. Partly why I didn't get a chance to photo the box until the day after I got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

excuses excuse they are like......well nevermind!


----------



## Lou Currier

Some here probably remember the year when a box got lost in someone's trunk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Some here probably remember the year when a box got lost in someone's trunk


That has actually happened twice....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Sent! On the way to Brentwood, TN now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

kazuma78 said:


> Sent! On the way to Brentwood, TN now.


Yoohoo! Heads up @Mike Hill package arriving within the next 17 days!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65

Is that the official over/under? Put me down for $100 on the under!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You can tell that's fake...it's moving too fast

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You can tell that's fake...it's moving too fast


Must be down hill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I just sent 2 frozen ducks in a LFRB to Missouri. Any bets they are still frozen when he gets them


----------



## trc65

Depends if they get stuck on a truck, or in a warehouse. On a truck, as long as they get out of Texas, they'll still be frozen, too dog gone cold across most of the country. If they thaw, they'll refreeze easily if they sit on a doorstep for just a couple hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Some here probably remember the year when a box got lost in someone's trunk


Don't forget the guy who forgot that he even had the box....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gotta go get my LVL and some 2X cut up quickly! I wanna be quick on the turn around! Don't want to be that guy who forgets he had the box!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Some here probably remember the year when a box got lost in someone's trunk


That sillisippian blamed his wife too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Gotta go get my LVL and some 2X cut up quickly! I wanna be quick on the turn around! Don't want to be that guy who forgets he had the box!


At your age I estimate that give you about 6 minutes before you forget...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Don't forget the guy who forgot that he even had the box....


I do remember...It was the guy in Oregon I think

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So a question for the box swap Mod...Do we need to make a pen or other item with the blank we score? If so we could then follow this up with a pen swap made from the box wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> I do remember...It was the guy in Oregon I think


Whew!!!! I thought it was me for a few minutes there!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> So a question for the box swap Mod...Do we need to make a pen or other item with the blank we score? If so we could then follow this up with a pen swap made from the box wood


@Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> So a question for the box swap Mod...Do we need to make a pen or other item with the blank we score? If so we could then follow this up with a pen swap made from the box wood


That sounds like a great idea! Well except for me. I'm in this so I can change my hoard inventory up a little

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You don't have to but that would be a good thing to use in the next pen swap if someone wants to do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I do remember...It was the guy in Oregon I think


Nope. Close though. A little further NW....


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Nope. Close though. A little further NW....


That's right and I even did the map

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

WooooHoooooo! Guess what I got just now? Too many goodies!!!!!

Alright boys and girls here they are - and the USPS only took 2 days. They must have been rushing and rough-housed them though - one came in broken.

Now, I've got to ponder - what do I want and what do I want to keep from Barb? She has procured some pieces of wood, I sure woulda liked to have had!!!! I'll be nice though - I cut up some dowel I got from Michaels last night - she doesn't even need to round the corners off a square blank.

Advice needed. --- Do I need to soak them in Prestone or everclear or something so they don't freeze? Or do I just send them commando! After all, I mean, they are going up to the white wonderland next!

Note to SELF: Don't forget you have the box, or you won't live it down!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Lol I see a few that I’d like to snag but seeing as how we have similar tastes in wood, it’ll be interesting to see if any of them remain by the time it gets to me. I think you’re safe as far as sending the wood commando. I’ll have to have a drink to ponder that a bit though. My postman may even appreciate such a small box being mailed to me for a change. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Maverick

Unless I am forgetting one, I think all my contributions have been snagged.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

A couple I put in that I was hoping might make it back are GONE!


----------



## kazuma78

Glad they made it fast! Which one broke? I had a hard time putting in the beefwood and curly koa. The beefwood I only have 4 pieces of and one of the pens I made from it was awesome. Almost like silky oak/lacewood that's red with cherry gum lines.

The ringed Gidgee is cool too. Insanely hard, it cuts like butter.

I also relabled the one labeled black palm, which is Wenge and the other labeled cherry burl that I'm 99% sure is oak burl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I've been watching two or three I'd really like that are still in the box, but not counting on anything, many, many miles to go before it gets close to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

kazuma78 said:


> Glad they made it fast! Which one broke?


The mesquite - but I gotta plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged to all get out!!! I cut the 2x4's too long. Gotta take em back home and cut them a wee bit leetle shorter to fit in the box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trc65

Don't worry about cutting them shorter, just upgrade the box size!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You can tell that's fake...it's moving too fast


Ya, we can see that, its on a green screen, that's how the entertainment world works now (or should we say don't work now).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Hey folks....keep your eyes peeled....updated map tomorrow


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Lou Currier said:


> Hey folks....keep your eyes peeled....updated map tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Maverick

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Well I guess the USPS found a driver that isn't afraid to break some speed limits and the box moved to it's next destination pretty quickly ...now all we need is for @Mike Hill to get it back to them and it will be off to a destination, one that I don't think the box has been before (I think)....

Some of Alaska’s bizarre moose-specific legislation has included laws against pushing a moose from a plane, viewing a moose from a plane, and giving a moose beer.... so, if you give a moose a beer and push said moose from a plane, it would also be a bad thing to watch him free fall 




**Disclaimer (for @Don Ratcliff ) Alaska really doesn't sit on the same latitude line as Hawaii in real life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Lou Currier said:


> Well I guess the USPS found a driver that isn't afraid to break some speed limits and the box moved to it's next destination pretty quickly ...now all we need is for @Mike Hill to get it back to them and it will be off to a destination, one that I don't think the box has been before (I think)....
> 
> Some of Alaska’s bizarre moose-specific legislation has included laws against pushing a moose from a plane, viewing a moose from a plane, and giving a moose beer.... so, if you give a moose a beer and push said moose from a plane, it would also be a bad thing to watch him free fall
> 
> View attachment 202941
> **Disclaimer (for @Don Ratcliff ) Alaska really doesn't sit on the same latitude line as Hawaii in real life.


For some reason the moose from a plane reminds me of a thanksgiving where turkeys were thrown from a helicopter in Cincinnati........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Gdurfey said:


> For some reason the moose from a plane reminds me of a thanksgiving where turkeys were thrown from a helicopter in Cincinnati........


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Well I guess the USPS found a driver that isn't afraid to break some speed limits and the box moved to it's next destination pretty quickly ...now all we need is for @Mike Hill to get it back to them and it will be off to a destination, one that I don't think the box has been before (I think)....
> 
> Some of Alaska’s bizarre moose-specific legislation has included laws against pushing a moose from a plane, viewing a moose from a plane, and giving a moose beer.... so, if you give a moose a beer and push said moose from a plane, it would also be a bad thing to watch him free fall
> 
> View attachment 202941
> **Disclaimer (for @Don Ratcliff ) Alaska really doesn't sit on the same latitude line as Hawaii in real life.


I have given up trying to see reason in a LouMap. I should have known years ago when you got my island wrong. Although it could have been a premonition as I ended up on the big island...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have given up trying to see reason in a LouMap. I should have known years ago when you got my island wrong. Although it could have been a premonition as I ended up on the big island...


Maybe the newest map is indicative of your next move


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> **Disclaimer (for @Don Ratcliff ) Alaska really doesn't sit on the same latitude line as Hawaii in real life.


It looks like Texas is on the same lattitude lately....
@Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> For some reason the moose from a plane reminds me of a thanksgiving where turkeys were thrown from a helicopter in Cincinnati........



Remind me, were they dead frozen birds or live ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

THE TRUE STORY BEHIND THE FAMOUS WKRP “TURKEY DROP”


As God as my witness I thought turkeys could fly! Arthur Carlson, GM, WKRP , Cincinnati Almost anyone who has ...




acrnewsfeed.blogspot.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> THE TRUE STORY BEHIND THE FAMOUS WKRP “TURKEY DROP”
> 
> 
> As God as my witness I thought turkeys could fly! Arthur Carlson, GM, WKRP , Cincinnati Almost anyone who has ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acrnewsfeed.blogspot.com



The other day wife and I were shoveling a deck when I heard this russel, and looked up to see a turkey leaving roost from an upper branch in a black cherry, 60 feet above our truck. The bird flue up and up, about 100 feet or more above the ground, and flew a 1/2 mile across the shallow valley out of sight. First time I think I ever saw a wild turkey fly so high and far. Wife heard nothing and saw nothing, as she was breathing hard catching were breath, looking at me through fogged over glasses with disgust in her involvement with my actions that cold snowy Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

I loved that show and do remember that episode!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Maybe the newest map is indicative of your next move


Nope, bought a house this time and planted roots. Next move will be retirement I hope.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nope, bought a house this time and planted roots. Next move will be retirement I hope.


Retirement home in Alaska

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> The other day wife and I were shoveling a deck when I heard this russel, and looked up to see a turkey leaving roost from an upper branch in a black cherry, 60 feet above our truck. The bird flue up and up, about 100 feet or more above the ground, and flew a 1/2 mile across the shallow valley out of sight. First time I think I ever saw a wild turkey fly so high and far. Wife heard nothing and saw nothing, as she was breathing hard catching were breath, looking at me through fogged over glasses with disgust in her involvement with my actions that cold snowy Sunday morning.



Wild turkeys can fly very well. Domesticated turkeys, not so much. I think the ones that were dropped were the domesticated kind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Retirement home in Alaska


Likely Tennessee but it's a ways off unless we strike it rich.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

With 3" of sleet on my hill i haven't made it to p. o. yet. Snow due today maybe get some traction

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, the SFRB with the precious 2x4/LVL cargo is on its way - or at least I've done my part - finally. I risked life and limb clambering over piles of sleet, snow, and ice to do my duty! Of all things, the Post office is still closed and has been closed since the weekend and all but one box was full. It is now in that one box. Had to drive to a further P.O. as the one close to me was also closed and all the boxes were full. Don't ever give me any of that rain, sleet, snow......untruths. Iff'n a dumb ole redneck warthog of a contractor can make it in and to two post offices - why not the illustrious P. O.? Funny thing it is going from 20 deg in Nashville to 26 deg in Alaska - who wooddathunk? 

PS - I took out all the good'uns! I hope Barb doesn't show the contents when she gets it. I am embarrassed easily!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> For some reason the moose from a plane reminds me of a thanksgiving where turkeys were thrown from a helicopter in Cincinnati........


What, that just sunk in. They actually threw turkeys out of a plane in WKRP in Cincinnati! Had no idea. Just looked it up and that was in October '78 and I would have been like 22 years old, had just moved to Nashville about a couple weeks before, was alone and didn't know anybody, and was living in a hotel until I could find an apartment. H. E. double hockey sticks - I probably had eyes for Jennifer Marlowe (Loni) only - somebody said there were other cast members, but you couldn't prove it by me. BTW about that time I started a hate thing for "The Bandit" for obvious reasons! BTW2 - A receptionist at one of the places I worked changed her name to Jennifer Marlow from LaRhonda Bullington. Yes, she did look like her and wanted an acting career.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> What, that just sunk in. They actually threw turkeys out of a plane in WKRP in Cincinnati! Had no idea. That was in '78 and I would have been like 22 years old, had just moved to Nashville about a couple weeks, was alone and didn't know anybody, and was living in a hotel until I could find an apartment. H. E. double hockey sticks - I probably had eyes for Jennifer Marlowe (Loni) only - somebody said there were other cast members, but you couldn't prove it by me. BTW about that time I started a hate thing for "The Bandit" for obvious reasons! BTW2 - A receptionist at one of the places I worked changed her name to Jennifer Marlow from LaRhonda Bullington. Yes, she did look like her and wanted an acting career. The receptionist that followed her - well lets say I cannot explain the photo she showed of me that she wanted me to do more of - I had good cameras!



I loved her of course, but I was always a Bailey Quarters fan!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Mike Hill

Well, I did get 3 packages delivered just now by USPS - so guess not totally shut down!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Well, I did get 3 packages delivered just now by USPS - so guess not totally shut down!


We haven't gotten any mail since Saturday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bailey Quarters.....yes. all day long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> We haven't gotten any mail since Saturday.


 Yeah I talked to my parents and one of my sister's today. How you liking those rolling blackouts, snow covered solar arrays and frozen windmills? Sis said about 1:00 they had had 28 power shut offs.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Yeah I talked to my parents and one of my sister's today. How you liking those rolling blackouts, snow covered solar arrays and frozen windmills? Sis said about 1:00 they had had 28 power shut offs.


We've had no water since Sunday, about 2 hours of electricity a day, no home internet and very bad phone internet. I've burned through a ton of wood that I really didn't want to, but I didn't care for the 40 degree temps inside my house!

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## trc65

So, what's the ETA for the box from TN to AK, inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It'll be there before I get married again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

It's "in transit" expected Monday the 22nd.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Barb my wife and her mom are going to Alaska next month. Got any must do’s? They are going to anchorage to see the northern lights. She tried to get me to go but hell no after this past week we spent in Texaska. I would love to go in the summer though where the skeeters are as big as the Bush planes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tell Bri to swing by and pick us up. We'll go with her to see em!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Yup that is on my list! Been at those latitudes, but always during the wrong time of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Hired a friend to cinder a road for me. He mailed the invoice Feb. 8th, it arrived today. Took 10 days to go 36 houses, was processed in town so never went to a mailing hub. Takes me just over 2 hours to walk to his house and back.


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Hired a friend to cinder a road for me. He mailed the invoice Feb. 8th, it arrived today. Took 10 days to go 36 houses, was processed in town so never went to a mailing hub. Takes me just over 2 hours to walk to his house and back.


2 hours to walk 36 houses and back...that's quite the spread or a very slow walker


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> 2 hours to walk 36 houses and back...that's quite the spread or a very slow walker


Well, here we'd say over crowded. Bob's house is 2.75 miles away, so about 5.5 miles with maybe 400 feet of elevation change. I am a slow walker but can move along if purpose imposes. There is also a dozen or more businesses within the span that were not counted and several open spaces with farm fields ponds and woods in the mix. So that should paint a little better picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I have no idea where the package is now - the tracking number does not work anymore!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb

For some reason I wasn't getting notified about new posts in here. Anyway, like Mike said, early yesterday the tracking number wasn't working when I tried it but last night I tried again and it said it was delivered yesterday afternoon. Funny thing is, there was no package in the mailbox. So I'm going to stake out the mailbox today and ask the mailman when he gets here what happened to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Bean_counter said:


> @Barb my wife and her mom are going to Alaska next month. Got any must do’s? They are going to anchorage to see the northern lights. She tried to get me to go but hell no after this past week we spent in Texaska. I would love to go in the summer though where the skeeters are as big as the Bush planes


If they want to see the Northern Lights I suggest going up to Fairbanks instead of Anchorage but a month from now they may be all gone. As far as what to do, I love fishing but only when all the snow is gone and that won't be until April/May. There are lots of touristy things to do but most of it doesn't start until May. The only fun thing I can think of going on next month is Fur Rondy. Hope that helps. :)


----------



## Bean_counter

Barb said:


> If they want to see the Northern Lights I suggest going up to Fairbanks instead of Anchorage but a month from now they may be all gone. As far as what to do, I love fishing but only when all the snow is gone and that won't be until April/May. There are lots of touristy things to do but most of it doesn't start until May. The only fun thing I can think of going on next month is Fur Rondy. Hope that helps. :)


Thanks Barb they are basically base camping it in anchorage and will be flying to Fairbanks and then taking a train back to see the northern lights. I’ll pass the fur rondy to her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Woot! Woot! They finally arrived! I have the best postman. I left a note instead of constantly looking out for him and he came through. And even with as busy as they are, he took the time to write back. :)

Hmmm...now to choose

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb

All picked through with the best wood hoarding abilities I have! I even brought in backup just in case I was overlooking something important I didn't know I needed. Anyway, it's repacked and ready to ship out first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wait that is not the box - there is no 2x4 or LVL! It must've been hijacked!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Well by the miracle of the USPS, the box landed at it's intended location in the great white north. The next stop will be Lacrosse Wisconsin. Did you know that at one time, La Crosse broke a _Guinness Book_ record with the most bars/nightclubs located on one street! You can’t miss Third Street in Historic Downtown La Crosse claiming dance bars, country bars, retro martini bars, sports bars and more! In addition, La Crosse/Onalaska was ranked No. 6 of the 20 Drunkest Cities in America by _CBS News_…oops! Interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm just glad I did not put the box in this mail box. Normally, this is the box that I would deposit my packages in. 

Man down!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rob3232

Arrived in Wisconsin. Daughter picked out her faves, now to see what the wife likes? Headed to Lubbock tomorrow:D

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Might need to add a warning label - you know how them almost West Texas/Almost Panhandle people can be. That corn cob looks like it would be painful.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

What's the story behind the Union Station Timber?


----------



## kazuma78

Wildthings said:


> What's the story behind the Union Station Timber?


Looks like 2x4 to me! Lol 
Also, just to give Mike a hard time, I believe it's supposed to be one example of a species at a time and I saw duplication of my curly koa and cocobolo.  haha! But my ideas are so great what can I say?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

i would be tempted to say something about better quality, but I wont! Lol

Kin to 2x4 - absolutely!

Nashville Union Station was built in 1900 to serve the 8 railroads that passed thru Nashville. After they shut down the station, the train shed was not maintained and about 15 years ago, in the wisdom of the Nashville U.I.'s, they decided to tear it down. now we have a real nice concrete slab to look at rather than a timber framed shed. A faceting friend of mine was able to somehow get hold of a timber and cut it up and gave me a few pieces. They made the station itself into a pretty nice hotel and restaurant.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Mike Hill said:


> Might need to add a warning label - you know how them almost West Texas/Almost Panhandle people can be. That corn cob looks like it would be painful.


Wow Mike


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok so disclaimer. I’m getting the next box but I am in Dallas for work until next Friday so it’s going to be delayed a bit. Just a heads up


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh good lord. @Tony, tell Bri to send you the pic of what comes to him and send a pic of his blanks. You can tell her what to put in it to ship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh good lord. @Tony, tell Bri to send you the pic of what comes to him and send a pic of his blanks. You can tell her what to put in it to ship.


No way in he double hockey sticks am I letting her choose. Haha

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

She will do fine with us helping her pick them out. She may find 15-20 blanks we think needs replaced!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> She will do fine with us helping her pick them out. She may find 15-20 blanks we think needs replaced!


You might want to rethink that Eric. Her opinion of "good looking " is highly questionable, I'm just sayin......

Reactions: Funny 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> You might want to rethink that Eric. Her opinion of "good looking " is highly questionable, I'm just sayin......


I don't care who you are...dat right dere is down right funny

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Well I don't know for certain but am assuming that the box is on the way to Lubbock...

What more do we need to know about Lubbock, TX other than the fact that is where you will find @beancounter….but you might find many Lubbock residents calling those torrential downpours of rain they get “toad chokers.” ….I’m going to just leave here without further comment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Aww Lou, Lubbock is the hometown of Buddy Holly, and the birthplace of Stubbs BBQ. Back in the old Southwest Conference days, made 2 trips to Texas Tech to watch a football game. I have to admit all I remember about the trips was that it was a long way (7 or 8 hours if I remember) and a whole lot of red and black - oh and they had a movie theater named Cactus (I believe) that looked like one in my hometown. One trip was in my junior year and my roomie was from Odessa. Five of us piled into my car - I had the biggest - a 2-door Buick Le Sabre with vinyl top, that had had a few things done to it to make it badder (I think it only got about 10 mpg but sure sounded good!). It also had the strongest CB radio and biggest antenna - ya never know about them smokies! Coming back I was forced to take a detour through Odessa. His momma fed us some pretty good steak and grub, but other than that........ For some reason, my roomie did not like Lubbock at all and wasn't shy of vocalizing his opinion in-between his spitting into his spit cup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey

And my story of Lubbock is that my cousin (almost a generation older than I) was the Texas Tech Red Raider!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> And my story of Lubbock is that my cousin (almost a generation older than I) was the Texas Tech Red Raider!!!!!


"THE" raider? As in original or the mascot guy? Whatever that's pretty cool. Of course at A&M we don't have no guy that dresses up in a costume and prances around the field! We got a collie - and the next one is in training.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> "THE" raider? As in original or the mascot guy? Whatever that's pretty cool. Of course at A&M we don't have no guy that dresses up in a costume and prances around the field! We got a collie - and the next one is in training.


The mascot riding around on the horse. Need to figure out what year/years......62/63

how about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I was but a wee pup then - but wearing husky sized jeans though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> I was but a wee pup then - but wearing husky sized jeans though!


Were those bell bottom jeans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Were those bell bottom jeans ;


Duhhhh ---- bell bottoms and cowboy boots don't go so well together. Well, there was a time in high school that I grew my sideburns long and did don some bell bottoms even some that mom made by splitting the seam of regular jeans and sewing in other fabric. Quite the fashion statement little mikey was, especially with a disco shirt. Little mikey was sure that them darn female types dug that look - you know --- groovy man!. I guess it wasn't the look, they were NOT noticing but the occupant. I had the curls too! Sense of desperation!

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Duhhhh ---- bell bottoms and cowboy boots don't go so well together. Well, there was a time in high school that I grew my sideburns long and did don some bell bottoms even some that mom made by splitting the seam of regular jeans and sewing in other fabric. Quite the fashion statement little mikey was, especially with a disco shirt. Little mikey was sure that them darn female types dug that look - you know --- groovy man!. I guess it wasn't the look, they were NOT noticing but the occupant. I had the curls too! Sense of desperation!


We all did what we could to be cool back in the day. All my friends had choppers but we was Po Folk so I couldn't get one. Got another bike from the junkyard, cut the forks off and jammed them onto mine!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> We all did what we could to be cool back in the day. All my friends had choppers but we was Po Folk so I couldn't get one. Got another bike from the junkyard, cut the forks off and jammed them onto mine!!


The cool kids may have had the choppers but us resourceful kids had the cool modified choppers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

And us Neanderthals only had bikes.


----------



## Lou Currier

You guys are too quiet in this thread


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok I got home earlier than expected. @Mr. Peet I'll get it out to you tomorrow and a check for the other wood will be included.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Lou Currier said:


> You guys are too quiet in this thread


That's because we've been waiting on a dang Texan!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's because we've been waiting on a dang Texan!!!


Quit your crying, dam Yankee!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ain't crying and ain't no damn yankee! The only crying I've heard lately was from you when it got a little cold down there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

I told you, if it snows more than once a year where you're at, you're a Yankee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh you better hope it don't even come one flurry down there and I hear about it!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh you better hope it don't even come one flurry down there and I hear about it!!


We're good for about 10 years now. That's about how often we get snow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I told you, if it snows more than once a year where you're at, you're a Yankee.


Yankee...


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yankee...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


>


You are north of me and it's snowed more there than here. By your definition that makes you a yankee, yankee...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are north of me and it's snowed more there than here. By your definition that makes you a yankee, yankee...


Stoopid Islander, I said more than once a year!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Stoopid Islander, I said more than once a year!


Feb 17th and feb 19th texas got snow from different storms yankee.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Quit your crying, dam Yankee!!


How do I put it nicely...can't. Many still use the Mason Dixon line as the divide of North and South, and Yankee was a term for northerners, especially those toward the Atlantic coast and toward and including the New England area. Then, by the 1880's and 90' a New York dirt alley team started using the term for their team name. Over the next 50 years the term Yankee in the south remained mostly the same, but in the north, the area that claimed such shrunk. By the 1990's the new northern generation reserved the term Yankee for New Yorkers... and then there is the division between those that claim to be upstate and those down state. A whole 'nother' big mess that gets political. As so, there it should end...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So I'll call those guys yankee yankees and the rest of da' mainlanders are just Yankees?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> How do I put it nicely...can't. Many still use the Mason Dixon line as the divide of North and South, and Yankee was a term for northerners, especially those toward the Atlantic coast and toward and including the New England area. Then, by the 1880's and 90' a New York dirt alley team started using the term for their team name. Over the next 50 years the term Yankee in the south remained mostly the same, but in the north, the area that claimed such shrunk. By the 1990's the new northern generation reserved the term Yankee for New Yorkers... and then there is the division between those that claim to be upstate and those down state. A whole 'nother' big mess that gets political. As so, there it should end...


AND some use anything north of Dallas! Right Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Don Ratcliff said:


> So I'll call those guys yankee yankees and the rest of da' mainlanders are just Yankees?


Ma hollo


----------



## Gdurfey

The term yankee took on another connotation to those in the western region of Texas, also known as the oil patch, in 1973. Something about driving 75 and letting them freeze......


back to you regularly scheduled pen blank swap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Here is the box I received. It’s on its way to Mr. Peet. Some real nice goodies in it

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Lou Currier 

Queue the map and strange factoids

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78

Ooh! Purty blanks in there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Can you send that back up here first? I see a couple I’d rather have.

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Send it backwards - but not as far back as Troy. I spy some also!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Send it backwards - but not as far back as Troy. I spy some also!


There looks to be a piece of Nashville in the mix. Should I pull that and save for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Thank you but no, I've got several pieces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> There looks to be a piece of Nashville in the mix. Should I pull that and save for you?


No,yes, I don’t know......... no.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff asked for it so here it is...

The box is about to make a few back-and-forths to that state called Texas...first stop, Pennsylvania...did you know that Kennett Square, PA is the mushroom capital of the world. It produces one million pounds of mushrooms per year and has an annual mushroom festival...fungus anyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou, do you do everything that the Islander ask for?

Been to that Fungi Festival - If you wanna eat very fresh mushrooms in lots of different and delicious recipes - that's the place to go!

I'm still wondering where that box of LVL and 2x4 got to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff asked for it so here it is...
> 
> The box is about to make a few back-and-forths to that state called Texas...first stop, Pennsylvania...did you know that Kennett Square, PA is the mushroom capital of the world. It produces one million pounds of mushrooms per year and has an annual mushroom festival...fungus anyone
> 
> View attachment 204897


I feel like that mushroom is looking at me...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Lou, do you do everything that the Islander ask for?


If I don't I get one of these ""

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> If I don't I get one of these ""

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> I feel like that mushroom is looking at me...


Heck, I thought it was one of those "clouds" they flashed up on the projection screen during the "get under the desk to save yourself from the atomic bomb blast" drill we used to have to go through in elementary school! It wouldn't help Little Mikey though. Little Mikey was almost 6 foot in 6th grade and probably weighed 170 or so. - He didn't fit under the desk too good - parts of him stuck out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maybe it will be here tomorrow.....>?....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Heck, I thought it was one of those "clouds" they flashed up on the projection screen during the "get under the desk to save yourself from the atomic bomb blast" drill we used to have to go through in elementary school! It wouldn't help Little Mikey though. Little Mikey was almost 6 foot in 6th grade and probably weighed 170 or so. - He didn't fit under the desk too good - parts of him stuck out!


I'm not sure what's funnier about this, that you're so old to have had those drills or that you were 6' in the 6th grade and called "little mikey"

Do the truffle shuffle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Well, we never ducked under desks for atomic bomb blasts, but we did routinely run out into the halls, kneel with our hands over our heads and butts in the air to get ready for the big bad tornadoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm not sure what's funnier about this, that you're so old to have had those drills or that you were 6' in the 6th grade and called "little mikey"
> 
> Do the truffle shuffle!


Au Contraire mi amigo - As I mix my languages! 

During that time I wasn't called little mikey! By 6th grade I had gotten really good at baseball for my age and good at footbatll, so I wasn't called the names as I was earlier in my elementary school matriculation. Mikey would come home crying because somebody would have called him fatty or Mike Mountain - how dare they hurt his feelings! Then I got vengeance on the athletic field and by being Captain of the School Patrol! Maybe that is why I'm so odd? Bright spot was that mom would take me to school in a 64 1/2 mustang. 

Truffle shuffle - hope to be doing that this year. Have a friend growing truffles on his land up in KY. This is supposed to be the year to start harvest! Yummmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Au Contraire mi amigo - As I mix my languages!
> 
> During that time I wasn't called little mikey! By 6th grade I had gotten really good at baseball for my age and good at footbatll, so I wasn't called the names as I was earlier in my elementary school matriculation. Mikey would come home crying because somebody would have called him fatty or Mike Mountain - how dare they hurt his feelings! Then I got vengeance on the athletic field and by being Captain of the School Patrol! Maybe that is why I'm so odd? Bright spot was that mom would take me to school in a 64 1/2 mustang.
> 
> Truffle shuffle - hope to be doing that this year. Have a friend growing truffles on his land up in KY. This is supposed to be the year to start harvest! Yummmmmmmmmmm


Have I ever told you that I think your the coolest person on wb? Did I also mention how much I love truffles? Please put me on the first order ol'buddy ol'pal...

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm not sure what's funnier about this, that you're so old to have had those drills or that you were 6' in the 6th grade and called "little mikey"
> 
> Do the truffle shuffle!


I'm old enough to remember those drills and also to remember the intoxicating smell of fresh blue mimeographed copies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Mr. Peet said:


> Maybe it will be here tomorrow.....>?....


I wouldn’t bet on it. Everything since Christmas has taken weeks to get anywhere from here. Tracking has been worthless also. I received a package yesterday that was sent a month ago priority show up yesterday and the tracking said return to sender bad address. I don’t know what USPS is doing. They must be still bringing in votes for ________.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> I'm old enough to remember those drills and also to remember the intoxicating smell of fresh blue mimeographed copies.


But do you remember Rock 'em sock'em robots, electric football and Mousetrap? I started to ask you if you remembered Chatty Cathy and the Easy Bake Oven, but decided not to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> But do you remember Rock 'em sock'em robots, electric football and Mousetrap? I started to ask you if you remembered Chatty Cathy and the Easy Bake Oven, but decided not to.


Did you cook brownies in your easy bake oven

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> I'm old enough to remember those drills and also to remember the intoxicating smell of fresh blue mimeographed copies.


I ran one of those mimeograph machines, printed our school paper on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Lou Currier said:


> Did you cook brownies in your easy bake oven


Do I have to answer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> But do you remember Rock 'em sock'em robots, electric football and Mousetrap? I started to ask you if you remembered Chatty Cathy and the Easy Bake Oven, but decided not to.


YES to all of them!! I had 4 sisters and 3 brothers growing up so all those items were in our household. I also had a boy's version of the Easy Bake oven. It was a molding vacuum sort of oven. What was that called. Google here I come


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I ran one of those mimeograph machines, printed our school paper on it.


They should have warned you that smelling the mimeograph too much would stunt your growth!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> YES to all of them!! I had 4 sisters and 3 brothers growing up so all those items were in our household. I also had a boy's version of the Easy Bake oven. It was a molding vacuum sort of oven. What was that called. Google here I come


Was that the one that made insects? Creepy Crawlers I even made some fishing lure with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> Was that the one that made insects? Creepy Crawlers I even made some fishing lure with it.


Ofcourse you did pal! I bet they were great! Kind of like truffles...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Was that the one that made insects? Creepy Crawlers I even made some fishing lure with it.


That's it! Creepy Crawlers vintage 1960's not the newer 90's version EBAY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ofcourse you did pal! I bet they were great! Kind of like truffles...


maybe name change is called fo r! In lieu of Bard of Barbecue. How 'bout Bard a' la truffe?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike Hill said:


> maybe name change is called fo r! In lieu of Bard of Barbecue. How 'bout Bard a' la truffe?


You could call yourself a tub of lard if you're sending truffles...

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Hail hail the pens are here....these are what arrived.












@jasonb 

Jason, which one or ones do you like so I know which ones to pick....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jasonb

Mr. Peet said:


> Hail hail the pens are here....these are what arrived.
> 
> View attachment 205460View attachment 205459View attachment 205458View attachment 205457View attachment 205456
> @jasonb
> 
> Jason, which one or ones do you like so I know which ones to pick....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

jasonb said:


> View attachment 205463


Fine, have it your way. Oh, I'm too cheap to pay overnight shipping. Girl said 3 day, should have it by Thursday....I did not question her math, but did enjoy her smile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jasonb

Mr. Peet said:


> Fine, have it your way. Oh, I'm too cheap to pay overnight shipping. Girl said 3 day, should have it by Thursday....I did not question her math, but did enjoy her smile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier

My apologies up front. Due to my recent injury the swap map is a little delayed. Still trying to learn how to function with one leg and have already fallen five times. Trying not to break a hip at this point Surgery this coming Wednesday and then on to the long recovery/healing.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hope everything goes well Lou.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Lou Currier said:


> My apologies up front. Due to my recent injury the swap map is a little delayed. Still trying to learn how to function with one leg and have already fallen five times. Trying not to break a hip at this point Surgery this coming Wednesday and then on to the long recovery/healing.


No worries, got you covered. I'll make sure to send an extra large pen blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> My apologies up front. Due to my recent injury the swap map is a little delayed. Still trying to learn how to function with one leg and have already fallen five times. Trying not to break a hip at this point Surgery this coming Wednesday and then on to the long recovery/healing.


I have always appreciated your skills as as woodworker but to find out you use your legs and feet to make the maps and not your hands puts you on a whole other level.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have always appreciated your skills as as woodworker but to find out you use your legs and feet to make the maps and not your hands puts you on a whole other level.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

The box should be well on it's way to Austin Texas by now. Austin has celebrated the birthday of the fictional character from _Winnie the Pooh_ since 1963. Eeyore’s Birthday Party usually happens on the last Saturday of April. Attendees arrive in colorful costumes and are entertained by live music and very large drum circles. In 1999 Actor Mathew McConaughey was actually arrested on a drug-related charge in Austin for dancing naked and playing the bongo drums. One must wonder if he was celebrating Eeyore's birthday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Barb

Does anyone know if the pen blanks are still in transit? It's been very quiet on this thread.


----------



## jasonb

Still waiting on em to show up, feels like they should'a already been here.


----------



## Barb

It's crazy how slow parts of the country are.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> It's crazy how slow parts of the country are.


They arrived here March 18, am and were forwarded March 18pm, left Philly March 19th in route to Texas....arrived in North Houston TX am and then were delivered to Spurger TX 5 minutes later March 26th, then forwarded to Beaumont TX March 27th. 

So it was in the town it was going to on the 26th. Wonder where it goes next?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb said:


> It's crazy how slow parts of the country are.


You know, the conspiracy theory is... this is being purposely done to force millions to use on-line banking in tail, saving the USPS billions in handling fees....On a side note, millions of citizens have been late on payments, not because of covid related funding shortages, but because their 1st class mail has been handled as 3rd class mail, creating millions of dollars of late fees to be put into the system. Kind of a blind stimulus, mainly funded by those that work...


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> They arrived here March 18, am and were forwarded March 18pm, left Philly March 19th in route to Texas....arrived in North Houston TX am and then were delivered to Spurger TX 5 minutes later March 26th, then forwarded to Beaumont TX March 27th.
> 
> So it was in the town it was going to on the 26th. Wonder where it goes next?


I don't think Spurger TX has any redlights much less a post office and it's going the wrong way!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## jasonb

Mr. Peet said:


> They arrived here March 18, am and were forwarded March 18pm, left Philly March 19th in route to Texas....arrived in North Houston TX am and then were delivered to Spurger TX 5 minutes later March 26th, then forwarded to Beaumont TX March 27th.
> 
> So it was in the town it was going to on the 26th. Wonder where it goes next?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

So, a week ago they were in your town awaiting delivery, I see they are moving again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Looking at all the places it has been since it got to TX, looks like they put it on a self driving bumper car.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

Lou, think we are going need a route map just for Texas


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> So, a week ago they were in your town awaiting delivery, I see they are moving again.
> 
> View attachment 206361View attachment 206362


@jasonb I thought you lived in Austin? The only Spurger I know is in East Texas?


----------



## jasonb

Wildthings said:


> @jasonb I thought you lived in Austin? The only Spurger I know is in East Texas?


I do, I do live in Austin. Austin is growing so fast, Spurger is most likely a suburb by now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb

Any update on the package location?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> I don't think Spurger TX has any redlights much less a post office and it's going the wrong way!


But does it have a BBQ place/ - that'll put it on the map - who cares about a post office or redlight when there's BBQ to be had?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

jasonb said:


> Any update on the package location?





Looks like the package has not moved since Thursday, can only assume it is resting for a trip to Austin via Alaska and then back to Texas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65

By my rough count, we are a around halfway through the swap in only 12 weeks.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

trc65 said:


> By my rough count, we are a around halfway through the swap in only 12 weeks.....


It’s going to take another 12 weeks to get the box out of Texas  and just think....it has to go back there 2 more times

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Maverick

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> I don't think Spurger TX has any redlights much less a *post office* and it's going the wrong way!


I was wrong about Spurger's not having a Post Office. It's probably lost inside this sprawling complex

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> I was wrong about Spurger's not having a Post Office. It's probably lost inside this sprawling complex
> 
> View attachment 206859


Its got a flag and a box out front - hmmm could be!


----------



## Lou Currier

I think at this point the package has been lost  That will be a first for a pen blank swap that I can remember.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Its been sitting in Spurger for 10 days, and has not moved. Here is the web info for them if you want to call and see why it is not at your house yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Glad it wasn’t only me. I’m telling you post office has been as slow as I’ve ever seen it. Open a case against them it’s the only way I could get a package going again last month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

I can call the PO on Monday, what is the tracking number? Backup plan is I get another box going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Submitted a search request this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

^this tracing method actually does work as this puts it up front for them and they make it a priority- you will typically get a call from them. You have to watch the tracking number and see what it says. Don’t give up on it and if nothing happens, reopen it again. I am always at the recipient side when these things occur and the shipper has to be the one leaning at the post office. The one lengthy experienced I have had was the seller sent a presentation portfolio via media mail! I paid and asked for priority. It worked out in the end after several trace search and over a month or so- it was found and I received it.


----------



## jasonb

Almost got the backup box packed and ready to ship. The new box will be full of character and signature pieces. Some blanks may showcase metal staining (no additional charge) and may still have the metal attached aka hybrid blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike Hill

jasonb said:


> Almost got the backup box packed and ready to ship. The new box will be full of character and signature pieces. Some blanks may showcase metal staining (no additional charge) and may still have the metal attached aka hybrid blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207043


Alrighten!!!! Can I be first on the list. Got some LVL i'd lke to add!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Alrighten!!!! Can I be first on the list. Got some LVL i'd lke to add!!


Send it to me Mike, I've got some pretty green wood from HD.


----------



## Mike Hill

Wait! I know who does Yellawood's ad promotions. Bet I could get some of that yella stuff from them!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

jasonb said:


> Almost got the backup box packed and ready to ship. The new box will be full of character and signature pieces. Some blanks may showcase metal staining (no additional charge) and may still have the metal attached aka hybrid blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207043


Might want to rethink that have you seen the price for tuba fours lately?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Bean_counter said:


> Might want to rethink that have you seen the price for tuba fours lately?


I looks like it has been paid for once!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jasonb

Look what showed up!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jasonb

It came packed and overflowing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like it was in ok shape, being it traveled duplicate miles. You said you wanted them all, so I took nothing, and added a few more. Using the the padded envelope allowed more blanks...

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The eagle has landed and now it's my turn 

In SW Florida the banyan tree at the Edison Winter Home, a gift from industrialist Harvey Firestone, is the largest specimen in the United States. The tree’s aerial roots now have a circumference of more than 400 feet! Wonder if they would mind if I took a few blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged - thwarted again! Can't get rid of them LVL blanks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> The eagle has landed and now it's my turn
> 
> In SW Florida the banyan tree at the Edison Winter Home, a gift from industrialist Harvey Firestone, is the largest specimen in the United States. The tree’s aerial roots now have a circumference of more than 400 feet! Wonder if they would mind if I took a few blanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 207213


Largest banyan tree in the continental US you mean, the Lahaina tree on Maui is the biggest in the US silly mainlander... glad you found your box btw

:beach:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Largest banyan tree in the continental US you mean, the Lahaina tree on Maui is the biggest in the US silly mainlander... glad you found your box btw
> 
> :beach:

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 207260

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## jasonb

Sorry for the delay, package is on its way. ETA is Friday. 2nd vaccine shot took me down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 207260


Moon over Miami!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I was waiting for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Still looking good for a Friday delivery. Luckily package didn't find its way back to Spurger, TX.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

jasonb said:


> Still looking good for a Friday delivery. Luckily package didn't find its way back to Spurger, TX.
> 
> View attachment 207677


Right on time but unfortunately I was busy and did not get to the “bag” of blanks...seems to have grown

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jasonb

Lou Currier said:


> Right on time but unfortunately I was busy and did not get to the “bag” of blanks...seems to have grown View attachment 207804


Yeah the blanks grew, who knew wood didn't only grow on trees?
I expect you will be able to sort that out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Lou, have the blanks packed their bag and hit the road or did you sell them during your first show?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

jasonb said:


> Lou, have the blanks packed their bag and hit the road or did you sell them during your first show?


Surprised there was only one comment looking for the blanks.

I apologize for the delay but I ended up in the hospital for a week...no it wasn’t Covid. I will have the blanks in the mail Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Hope you are doing ok Lou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Maverick said:


> Hope you are doing ok Lou.


I am, thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jasonb

Hope all is well Lou, I was wondering if it was something like that since you are always on top of your game here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Glad you're out of the hospital. Take care.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang Lou. Hope everything is good now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Lou Currier said:


> Surprised there was only one comment looking for the blanks.
> 
> I apologize for the delay but I ended up in the hospital for a week...no it wasn’t Covid. I will have the blanks in the mail Monday.


Nutz..


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Nutz..


????


----------



## Lou Currier

The box departed yesterday for Baytown, TX which is a suburb of Houston....Did you realize that the first word said on the moon was "Houston"?

Let's hope the box doesn't get lost in Texas again

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

It's going over open water.........what can happen?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Tracking shows that it was delivered on the 5th....did you get it???


----------



## Wildthings

Lou Currier said:


> Tracking shows that it was delivered on the 5th....did you get it???
> 
> View attachment 208544


??????????? what package!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

If Barry is kidding, we should be seeing a picture before too long...

If Barry is not, can you imagine the look on the face of the theif when they open the small, heavy box and discover a bunch of small sticks of wood!


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> If Barry is kidding, we should be seeing a picture before too long...
> 
> If Barry is not, can you imagine the look on the face of the theif when they open the small, heavy box and discover a bunch of small sticks of wood!


Wonder which one it is!!! eeny meeeny minny moe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

For Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, we need two more options.

So, option 3, someone was sending Barry a fresh carcass for mounting, and in his absence, both the carcass and the blanks got stored in the freezer. 

Option 4, Barry owes someone, something, and that someone is holding the blanks hostage until he pays up.

Now we have four options and can really play the game! My pick is miny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

It's eeny. lots of stuff going down right now, root canal, cataract surgery pre op, Greg got his table saw sold before me and on and on. Hopefully it will be in the mail on Tuesday to @Bob Ireland

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The box/bag has survived another trip to Texas and will soon depart for Fulton, NY. Fulton boasts a 2010 census population of a whopping 11,896....wonder if they have a post office  The city gets it's name from Robert Fulton, inventor of the steamboat.

If you are following along....and I wonder because this thread is so quiet, here is the updated map.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Soon you guys are going to have to retitle this thread 2021 Summer Pen Blank Swap. Just skip past Spring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

It's heading back up to the NorthEast. Scheduled for Saturday unless they run out of gas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bob Ireland

And here I thought it was just another one of those urban legends (like Bigfoot - people talk about it on the internet, show you pictures, go on about its greatness, yet until you see it for yourself, you just can't believe it). Well here it is and as quick as it is here, it will soon be vanishing yet again to hopefully be seen by someone else.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box should be vanishing from NY soon if it already hasn't. Next stop is back to Texas in San Antonio where, If you want to get technical, it’s illegal to flirt or respond to someone’s advances with the eyes or hands. Not sure what that means but it’s law in SA...I wonder if this law applies to @Tony who may have trouble looking someone straight in the eyes due to vertical deficiencies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Whatever it means - it never stopped us. In Texas, in my day, we held our wimmen when we danced! Look up Kim Tomes sometime - I danced with her twice one Thursday night at Lakeview in 1977 - may have been 1978. I decided to ask the prettiest girl to dance and I lived through the ordeal - nor was I arrested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike Hill said:


> Whatever it means - it never stopped us. In Texas, in my day, we held our wimmen when we danced! Look up Kim Tomes sometime - I danced with her twice one Thursday night at Lakeview in 1977 - may have been 1978. I decided to ask the prettiest girl to dance and I lived through the ordeal - nor was I arrested.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Whatever it means - it never stopped us. In Texas, in my day, we held our wimmen when we danced! Look up Kim Tomes sometime - I danced with her twice one Thursday night at Lakeview in 1977 - may have been 1978. I decided to ask the prettiest girl to dance and I lived through the ordeal - nor was I arrested.


Nice! My motto has always been the worst they can say is no!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Tony said:


> Nice! My motto has always been the worst they can say is no!


And for me - they usually did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

I think Lil Mikey's forehead was stamped in ink - SNUBBED

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

The box showed up today but it is 9:16 here and I came straight from work to buy a SUV for my wife, sorry guys! I'll get it out ASAP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

C'mon you need to get your priorities straight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box appeared in San Antonio without narry a mention of it's disappearance. We also don't know what @Tony 's concept of ASAP is so we will wait for the next update as to when it has departed for Cameron, IL where we found it was mentioned in the _Business Atlas and Shippers' Guide (1895). Don't know why it was mentioned but it was! (Cameron, IL that is and not the box )

Here's the map..._

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

1895 was probably the last year that Cameron had any businesses. It was most likely a railroad depot. As long as I've been alive the only commerce taking place was at the grain elevator. It does have 4 railroad tracks (BNSF) through town, and a spur for the elevator. Two of those lines are surface tracks and the other two go over an underpass that has only 11'6" of clearance. In spite of signs clearly stating that, it is routine (weekly and sometimes daily) that tall trucks get stuck there.

Just this spring, a new sign was added stating that "Your GPS is WRONG!" Turn around now. I should also mention that should a truck go speeding past the sign and manage to stop before getting stuck, they are rewarded by having to back the semi up a half mile on a two lane blacktop with only two foot wide gravel shoulders. Nothing but deep ditches and corn fields on either side.

Cameron does have a post office, but it is only open 3 hrs a day. I don't actually live in Cameron, but rather 4 miles south and my nearest neighbor is a half mile away as the crow flies. 

The only exciting thing that I can think of that happened in Cameron is that a tornado went through town 6 years ago and blew over many trees and the largest grain bin at the elevator which spilled 100,000 + bu of corn right on the middle of the train tracks. BNSF wasn't pleased as traffic on that line was shut down for a week. 

BTW, the population of Cameron is a little over 600 people, with probably a couple hundred more who have a Cameron mailing address. Our entire county only has 17,146 people.

Yeah, it's quite a struggle coming up with something interesting about Cameron, just another tiny town in the middle of farm country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> my nearest neighbor is a half mile away as the crow flies.


Ahhhhh the only way to live!!!  Ours is a little over 1/4 mile.There are 2houses on our mile of road. Mmmmmm now this is living in paradise!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Much apologies guys for holding up the process! Finally got a vehicle last night after a second trip up there, I had a great time with the Finance guy when he decided to treat me like I was stupid, got him royally pissed but I won! Here is what I got, I will get it sent out to Tim today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Next year I want to be after @Bob Ireland

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Tony , financing for sending the pen blanks on??????????????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bob Ireland

Wildthings said:


> Next year I want to be after @Bob Ireland
> 
> View attachment 209311


I can only take credit for the argyle pattern (which every diamond and the veneer are all different species). The checkerboard one I had received thru a different trade some years ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Bob Ireland said:


> I can only take credit for the argyle pattern (which every diamond and the veneer are all different species). The checkerboard one I had received thru a different trade some years ago.


Uuuhhh you put it in the box....You great credit for it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Here's what arrived today in the mail, so many choices! I'll get it off to Roger tomorrow. Back to Texas it goes....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the box survived another leg of the journey and is in the home stretch as it, yet again, travels to Texas. We learned earlier in the thread that it was illegal to flirt with ones' hands and eyes whilist in San Antonio, TX but did you know that in Texas you can be considered legally married by publicly announcing a person as your wife / husband by saying it 3 times. Beetlejuice would be proud. There’s also a proxy marriage law that doesn’t require either the groom or bride to be present during the wedding ceremony....That certainly sounds like a reasonable solution to being left at the altar  

Here's your map.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Got it today. I’ll get it shipped on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

Wow, Post Office is going above and beyond. Two stops in less than a week!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, they are getting a raise! Guess they felt guilty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

The box will soon take a trip to Logan, OH where Ohio became the latest state to officially outlaw sex with animals after Gov. John Kasich signed a bill that, among other things, prohibits selling animals for sex. I wonder...is this becoming a thing with animals  

Two more legs in the trip to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Great job on the map Lou

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rocking RP

Dropped it at post office.


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> Dropped it at post office.


Roger, are you going to make it to SWAT this year?


----------



## Rocking RP

Tony said:


> Roger, are you going to make it to SWAT this year?


No. I am kinda hoping Wendy and then are going to hold their turning event.


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> The box will soon take a trip to Logan, OH where Ohio became the latest state to officially outlaw sex with animals after Gov. John Kasich signed a bill that, among other things, prohibits selling animals for sex. I wonder...is this becoming a thing with animals
> 
> Two more legs in the trip to go
> View attachment 210110


We had a guy move here from Texas. I think it is a cowboy thing when they are alone on the range and nothing but cows or sheep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Rocking RP said:


> No. I am kinda hoping Wendy and then are going to hold their turning event.


She's going to, dates are March 3-6.


----------



## Trob115

So is this now the summer pen blank swap ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> So is this now the summer pen blank swap ?


Still Spring for another 18 days....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Mr. Peet said:


> Still Spring for another 18 days....


There is still time to get it done before the official start of summer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rocking RP

@CWS I got notice that package was delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Rocking RP said:


> @CWS I got notice that package was delivered.


Yes it has. It arrived on Friday I think. This is what was in the package.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

As soon as the box is in the hands of the USPS it will be off to our final destination, Wytheville Virginia. This small town, with a population under 10,000, had a strategic importance during the American Civil War. Wytheville , was attacked in 1863 (Toland's Raid) and 1865 (Stoneman's 1865 Raid). It is also named after one of the original signors of the Declaration of Independence. 

Here is the final map...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> As soon as the box is in the hands of the USPS it will be off to our final destination, Wytheville Virginia. This small town, with a population under 10,000, had a strategic importance during the American Civil War. Wytheville , was attacked in 1863 (Toland's Raid) and 1865 (Stoneman's 1865 Raid). It is also named after one of the original signors of the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> Here is the final map...
> View attachment 210487


Thanks Lou, great job man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## CWS

My package to Eric is on the way. I want to thank everyone for allowing be to be part of the 2021 pen swap. There are a lot of great blanks in the box. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Bee Positive, Bee Safe, and most of all Bee Happy!
Curt

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Maverick

Thanks Lou for keeping the map current.   

This was fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Hey @Eric Rorabaugh Let us know if any of your original blanks are still in there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well the box made it to me so the swap is officially over. Thanks for everyone that participated. Barry, not a one that I started with made it back. A GREAT BIG THANKS to @Lou Currier for his map skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

That R13 maple burl looks real good....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sell it to ya!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

What is the blue one above the Madrone?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Laminated


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Laminated


Plywodis caeruleus


----------



## Mike Hill

Can't believe the cocobola made it as far as it did!


----------

